# hellos from the northeast



## doctaq (Jun 20, 2010)

i am a moderateley experienced nano-reef and planted tank keeper, my room has 5 tanks, and a lot of lighting.

i had a chinese ooth (hard to find in stock when i searched) hatch just today, seperated into a few containers with thin mesh as climbing area

i have a couple of fruit fly cultures two producing larva and two more still young i guess.

i will release most of them into my yard and my garden at work.

i hope to breed them in the future and will keep yall posted.

i have a terrarium that i hope to plant and light with high powered leds.

if anyone wants any help with high powered leds i can help =)


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi and welcome! i have a tank.... lets just say i am WAY better with mantids!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome to the fold.


----------



## doctaq (Jun 20, 2010)

thank you kindly folks, interesting snail you got there chase, dont see a lot of fw snails that arent pest snails or brigs or tylos


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

